# now im hooked.



## gunborne (Jun 25, 2008)

hello hello. this is only my second post around here, and it might be long, so be warned haha. 

im deployed in iraq at the moment ( only a few more months.... woohoo ) and i just recently ordered a limited edition .45 from Para. its a limited production deployment pistol engraved with my unit and division emblem on it. 

this is the description:
MODEL: SF-45-A 
14+1 capacity Pistol
5 inch match grade barrel
full length guide rod tritium night sights
3-dot trijicon night sights
stainless steel receiver with integral light rail
medium length match grade trigger
weight is approx 40oz
8.5 inches long 5.75 inches tall
5 mags included
para ord. fitted hard case
coyote tan with black controls

with everything, i think the MSRP was around $1300. throught para's program they have going, it was $715. anyways, a lot of guys were ordering them, so i though what the hell and put my name down. i was a little unsure of dropping $700 on a pistol, considering ive barely shot them and never owned one. well, when i was home on mid-tour leave i went to the range with my buddy and shot his Kimber Custom II, CZ-75 SP-01 and Glock 19, all of which were a blast. Needless to say after shooting a few hundred rounds through the Kimber i was hooked on it. pretty glad i ordered this Para, and im really looking forward to shooting it when i get back. 

Now, ive been looking at everything under the sun trying to pick out another handgun to buy when i get back. id like another 1911, but to mix it up a bit ive been looking for a .40 with a 4" barrel. ive heard nothing but good about the XD, so ive been leaning towards that. 

hopefuly i dont go broke on pistols. ive shot everything from my M4 to light, medium and heavy machine guns and grenade launchers but handguns just seem way more satisfying (...maybe not as much as a .50 cal machine gun, but you get the idea.)

hope i didnt strain any eyeballs with the massive post.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Had a guy bring that same pistol to the Gunsite Vets 250 course I just attended. You can check out the review here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14914&highlight=gunsite.


----------



## gunborne (Jun 25, 2008)

doesnt seem like a great review... hope mine doesnt perform so bad.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just don't drop the mags on the ground. :mrgreen:


----------



## gunborne (Jun 25, 2008)

haha, that might be a bad habbit i picked up from reflexive fire and mag changing drills.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Myself and my entire family, and my wife's family as well are either in or were in the military, so we like all military members.

I thought I would tell you about my Para. It is a single-stack that I've had since the beginning of the year. It has had 600 rounds through it, all of them perfectly. The last 500 have been without a single cleaning or lubing. I normally don't treat a handgun in that fashion, but I don't have to depend on it, and since it was doing so well I decided to see just how much dirt it would take to finally foul it into a stoppage of some type. I still haven't been able to make it malfunction. Once or twice a month I'll put a box of ammo through it, and will continue to do so until it finally malfs.

It seems to group fairly well. Trigger is only average, but I know it wouldn't be too hard to make it better if I ever get the desire to do so. So far, I've been very happy with it. Most likely you will be happy with yours as well. Just make sure you lube it properly/well.

good luck,
PhilR.


----------



## gunborne (Jun 25, 2008)

cleaning and lubing is a huge deal out here. i cant stand to have a dirty weapon, so keeping it top shape is a definate must. it seems like a lot of people are split on para's, they either love them, or just consider them decent. im already trying to pick out another 1911 for the range/defense, and ive been leaning toward kimber or springfield.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> since it was doing so well I decided to see just how much dirt it would take to finally foul it into a stoppage of some type. I still haven't been able to make it malfunction. Once or twice a month I'll put a box of ammo through it, and will continue to do so until it finally malfs.


Wow it seems you really do consider reliability boring.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I own 2 para pistols A LTC And a P-16... I carry the LTC daily and it had yet to give me the first problem and is one of the most accurate pistols I've shot. The other shoots better than I can aim it so I've been more than happy with it. I plan on getting a few more. I'm sure you will be happy with your para.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Wow it seems you really do consider reliability boring.


:mrgreen:

Actually, I just like to experiment. I'm very happy to have my "boringly" reliable Glocks/Sigs/HK's/Walthers etc, and the use of "boringly" in this case is really a compliment.

PhilR.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

gunborne said:


> cleaning and lubing is a huge deal out here. i cant stand to have a dirty weapon, so keeping it top shape is a definate must. it seems like a lot of people are split on para's, they either love them, or just consider them decent. im already trying to pick out another 1911 for the range/defense, and ive been leaning toward kimber or springfield.


Thanks for your service.

If you get a chance, try out Dan Wesson 1911. Short of getting a vintage 1911, Dan Wessons are one of the cheapest 1911s available without MIM parts or Firing Pin Blocks, ~ $1,000

In the MIM process, a mold is made from steel. Then powdered metal is mixed with a plastic binder. This mixture is then injected into the mold under heat and high pressure to form the part. Most manufacturers use MIM parts since production is a single step process producing a finshed part without the additional steps of machining or forging. And part to part variances are small allowing for a tighter fit of the finished product.

But since the part is made of a metal 'foam', the strength of the part is dependent on good manufacturing process controls. Specifically, a homogenous metal/binder mix as areas of high binder concentration can result in voids (bubbles) that can't be seen under the smooth metal finish.

I've already posted my lack of love for 1911 Firing Pin Blocks here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14377


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just to amplify on *submoa*'s post a little, the staff gunsmith at Gunsite very strongly recommends replacing all MIM parts on 1911s intended for service/defense use. He says he has seen literally hundreds of MIM parts break in Gunsite courses.

He didn't have strong opinions about firing pin blocks, however.


----------



## gunborne (Jun 25, 2008)

i just looked up some of the dan wessons online and they look really nice. id prefer something with an ambi safety, since im left handed, but im sure that wouldnt be too expensive to have done.


----------



## pappy49 (Sep 30, 2006)

Dan Wesson has perhaps the best fit and finish of the more affordable 1911's. 
Springfield would be my next choice.


----------

